# Anyone here ever read Pleasure Bon Bon?



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 13, 2016)

Pleasure Bon Bon is my all time number one favorite furry comic, it has everything that i enjoy. Memorable Characters, A Great Story, and Beautiful Artwork. Plus the yiff in it is simply devine, Todd Rogue approved. Some of my best artwork is PBB fan art. anyone else here read PBB?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 16, 2016)

Never _READ_ it but i like the artwork. i've been watching her stuff on deviantART since she started. Lots of her erotic stuff is hit'n'miss with me though. it's pretty and all and i can appreciate it on that level but i don't much care for "western style" erotic art. Anything that looks too much like Don Bluth or WB cartoons doesn't _"do"_ it for me in the erotic department. Just saying. For that reason i never got into reading the comic. Like i said, i still appreciate the art on an ART level but because of the subject matter, i passed it up.

By the way, i looked through your gallery earlier and it shows. You're also a fan of Tom Ruegger cartoons, i see.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Never _READ_ it but i like the artwork. i've been watching her stuff on deviantART since she started. Lots of her erotic stuff is hit'n'miss with me though. it's pretty and all and i can appreciate it on that level but i don't much care for "western style" erotic art. Anything that looks too much like Don Bluth or WB cartoons doesn't _"do"_ it for me in the erotic department. Just saying. For that reason i never got into reading the comic. Like i said, i still appreciate the art on an ART level but because of the subject matter, i passed it up.
> 
> By the way, i looked through your gallery earlier and it shows. You're also a fan of Tom Ruegger cartoons, i see.


Hehe What gave me away?


----------

